# ABS self test sound?



## game_gti (May 10, 2012)

Hi, I am a new guy. Have a 2011 MK6. I have been wondering what this sound is. Every time I start the car, there is this clunk noise like a spring bouncing up and down when reaching 15 mph. The sound seems to be coming from the engine bay. Not sure though. 

Do you guys experience that? Would it be the ABS self test sound? I did some search and couldn't find anything on this topic. Thanks guys!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I'm not familiar with MK6's but every ABS/VSA system will have a pump check either upon start up or after some low set speed.


----------



## game_gti (May 10, 2012)

GTijoejoe said:


> I'm not familiar with MK6's but every ABS/VSA system will have a pump check either upon start up or after some low set speed.


Thanks for the info. So, you also have that? You are MK_? 

I was wondering should I bring it in to the dealer, or if that would sound stupid.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

game_gti said:


> Thanks for the info. So, you also have that? You are MK_?
> 
> I was wondering should I bring it in to the dealer, or if that would sound stupid.


I have a MK3, but I'm a brake engineer.... every system has a pump check to understand the system is fully functional, it will cycle the pump. Although, we normally try to hide it from the driver so you don't know cause its annoying. It does not seem like you should be able to tell so easily. Check to see if the modulator unit is properly mounted and not lose or something stupid.... also, check the brake pipes that they are all clipped in how they are suppose too.. stuff like that.

Than... you can take it to the dealer to ask, or try and drive another one... my buddy has a mk6 gti.. he has never said anything about it.... he is also a brake engineer, so if his did it, I would know.


----------

